# algae on rock



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

a variety of algae or fungus grows on my rocks, but hasn't really spread to my plants....yet...thankfully. can anyone help me ID this stuff?




























more pics:

the algae circled in red :



















the algae circled in green :



















the algae circled in red is black and grows in small pieces on the rock. this stuff grows abundantly on the rock where there is a flow directed towards it, but doesn't grow as much on the rock without a lot of flow.
the algae circled in green grows in various small dots and seems to be furry. 
the algae boxed in yellow grows in a dense sheet along the back of a rock where there isn't much flow. it doesnt grow long either.


----------



## Eric G (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiwik:
These look like staghorn(red circle), Black brush(grn circle), and hair/fuzz algae(yellow box).

Check out this link:
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Eric G


----------

